# I'm new, name's ALF



## ALF (Dec 15, 2011)

I am the new theatre instructor and technical director at a small community college in Kansas. I spent the last 11 years teaching in the high school. I have spent 15 years working as an actor, emcee and stage tech for a casino in Kansas City. i have really enjoyed the dialogue in this forum and hope to add something of my own.


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome Alf, it is a great place to share information and experiences.


----------



## cdub260 (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome ALF.

Is your real name Gordon Shumway from the planet Melmac? Are you obsessed with cats?

And most importantly, do you look like this?


----------

